# Rate this guy and his huge lips



## shibo (Feb 13, 2019)

Saw him on r/amiugly


----------



## bolgin (Feb 13, 2019)

POST THE LINK NOW, I WANT TO SEE THE COMMENTS


----------



## shibo (Feb 13, 2019)

bolgin said:


> POST THE LINK NOW, I WANT TO SEE THE COMMENTS


----------



## androidcel (Feb 13, 2019)

over


----------



## Insomniac (Feb 13, 2019)

Looks like chicken little with the glasses on ngl


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 13, 2019)

yo this is fucked up.... no one told him that he is... so he resorted to a website... Tells me he dint believe him self that he was.
But you already know..


----------



## bolgin (Feb 13, 2019)

fukin' hell, i feel so sorry for this guy


----------



## Kenma (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Afrikancel (Feb 13, 2019)

Give me his address. I iwll order him a sturdy rope out of my own pocket.


----------



## shibo (Feb 13, 2019)

Afrikancel said:


> Give me his address. I iwll order him a sturdy rope out of my own pocket.


152 ItsOver Avenue


----------



## Bur_01 (Feb 13, 2019)

bolgin said:


> fukin' hell, i feel so sorry for this guy


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Feb 13, 2019)

yea thats a rope


----------



## Wool (Feb 13, 2019)

shibo said:


> Saw him on r/amiugly



is this how my lips should be


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Feb 13, 2019)

He can easily fix it


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 13, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> Looks like chicken little with the glasses on ngl
> View attachment 20364


That made me laugh irl ?


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 13, 2019)

shibo said:


> Saw him on r/amiugly



it's the level of subhumanity when escorts turn down your money, poor guy :<


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 13, 2019)

Wool said:


> is this how my lips should be


god no, DSL is death sentence even if you have good bones


----------



## Phad (Feb 13, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> it's the level of subhumanity when escorts turn down your money, poor guy :<


I have said this before and I’ll say it again, even I wouldn’t be friends with him.


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 13, 2019)

Phad said:


> I have said this before and I’ll say it again, even I wouldn’t be friends with him.


agreed


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Feb 13, 2019)

Im crying right now.... why is the world so fucked up. I can’t even imagine the social isolation he has... how could someone be born like this


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 13, 2019)

The dog has the longest midface ive ever seen, although it looks like a comfy dog
(Yes we're using psl lingo on dogs too now)


Seriously though poor fucking guy. Nobody deserves what hes going though, he didnt even do anything wrong he just got the short end of the stick.


----------



## HorseFace (Feb 13, 2019)

He is on the line to deformed looking. Cold probably get a little better looking by going trough some procedures, and fixing his fat, skin, hair-, beard- and eyebrow grooming. And running perma non see trough sunglasses game.


TurboAutist45 said:


> View attachment 20435
> 
> The dog has the longest midface ive ever seen
> (Yes we're using psl lingo on dogs too now)




Never began for longmidfacedogcels


----------



## JovanD (Feb 13, 2019)

TFW you see some one so ugly it ruins your day/10
It never began for him, bless his soul.


----------



## Coping (Feb 13, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> He is on the line to deformed looking. Cold probably get a little better looking by going trough some procedures, and fixing his fat, skin, hair-, beard- and eyebrow grooming. And running perma non see trough sunglasses game.
> 
> 
> 
> Never began for longmidfacedogcels


Long midface is the biggest curse on this earth this trait in particular shouldve never been a thing


----------



## Madness (Feb 13, 2019)

When I see guys like this who aren’t redpilled it saddens me because they will die un happy virgins. Or they might cope enough to die a happy virgin


----------



## User_9876 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## SeiGun (Feb 13, 2019)

he is fucked, i hope he has the $ to get surgery, i would be angry if people around him said he is ok the way he look
and boyyyy the dog face is long


----------



## Phad (Feb 13, 2019)

Peep the thread rn, he responded to the chick little comment


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Feb 13, 2019)

Just shows that short midface ≠ compact midface. I fear that not even mewing could save this guy, his midface bone is way too short, and that in mouthbreathing mode (jfl). He'd need a longer midface bone at first.


----------



## Jass9770 (Feb 15, 2019)

Life really is unfair.


----------



## FaceandHFD (Feb 15, 2019)

JovanD said:


> TFW you see some one so ugly it ruins your day/10
> It never began for him, bless his soul.


Your bitch is at the same level of ugly though...


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 15, 2019)

life is so unfair....


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 15, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> life is so unfair....


what did we all do to deserve uglyness? tbh


----------



## Coping (Feb 15, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Just shows that short midface ≠ compact midface. I fear that not even mewing could save this guy, his midface bone is way too short, and that in mouthbreathing mode (jfl). He'd need a longer midface bone at first.


Much better than having a long midface tbh long midface is the biggest death sentence ever, I think they can lengthen your midface as well with jaw surgery


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Feb 15, 2019)

Legit ogre tbh


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 15, 2019)

In some way we are lucky
He's finished


----------

